# Dropping old versions



## kbw (Apr 5, 2019)

Can someone point me to links on anything about dropping old versions of package?

I remember years ago, lots of versions of dbd were dropped in favour of Oracle ones? I thought that was inconvenient if nothing else.

I have found a similar inconvience with yaml-cpp, where there are o breaking changes to the interface on each major release, and we appear to have dropped v0.5 and 0.3 which are not compatible with each other or the latest 0.6 which is in ports.


----------

